# 09-13 Subaru Outback reciever Hitches



## Sanchez (May 15, 2006)

Getting ready to purchase a new 2013 Outback and wanted to see/hear of some receiver hitch options. I want a clean install/look but do not want to pay the dealer cost. Our local Uhaul says it has the receiver for $169, but I'm not sure on how it will look out the back. It will have a Thule 2" rack so it must be a 2-inch receiver. Pictures would be nice. 
Thanks

Brian


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

You'd need one for a '10-'13, to clarify. The OEM one is the smaller receiver, anyhow, not 2" but that aside, they're more expensive because the OEM hitch replaces the rear bumper beam, so the bumper cover and foam have to be removed, etc, where an aftermarket hitch bolts up underneath.

Here is an image from subaruoutback.org of the Curt hitch:










and one of the Hidden Hitch:










...do some searching on that forum, I think one of them requires some cutting whereas the other doesn't, or something.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

the factory subaru 1.25" hitch requires cutting of the bumper.

i bought the factory hitch when i purchased my '12 outback and installed it myself.

aftermarket hitches will hang below the bumper.

head over to subaruoutback.org and search... plenty of pic there!

joel


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

2010 Subaru Outback Wagon Trailer Hitch | etrailer.com

etrailer is a good site to order from AND they are agreat resource as they do provide install videos


----------

